# [ANZEIGE] Gönn dir Dienstag: Super Sennheiser-Set und Nintendo Switch Lite bei MediaMarkt



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Februar 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Gönn dir Dienstag: Super Sennheiser-Set und Nintendo Switch Lite bei MediaMarkt*

						Ein Set aus Sennheiser-Gaming-Headset und Soundkarte ist am Gönn dir Dienstag bei MediaMarkt unschlagbar günstig zu haben. Zudem kann man sich heute die Nintendo Switch Lite zum schmalen Preisen sichern und bei Media Markt noch weitere Schnäppchen machen. Die besten Angebote haben wir zusammengestellt. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Gönn dir Dienstag: Super Sennheiser-Set und Nintendo Switch Lite bei MediaMarkt*


----------

